# B&B surf spray: overnight techniques??



## Xintothebreezex (Mar 20, 2012)

I just bought the bumble and bumble surf spray. My natural hair is pretty straight but it holds curls from braids and such. I want to get nice, beachy, soft waves overnight but I don't have the patience or time to blow dry my hair at night or in the morning lol, nor do I have time to take a shower in the morning. So what is the best way to apply this for overnight waves? A) spray when damp, and scrunch, then allow to air dry. B) spray when damp, braid, and allow to air dry overnight, C) spray when damp, make one big bun and allow to dry overnight D) spray when damp, make mini buns and allow to dry. Also, is it okay to use mousse with this? To hold the curls in more? Or will that count act the surf spray? Thanks!


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm actually experimenting with this right now!

Hopefully someone can help out, but if not, I'll hopefully come to some conclusions soon~


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Mar 24, 2012)

Haven't tried this personally, but kept seeing it all over pintrest: 

 It just a simple black headband that holds the twists in place. I'm curious as to how it would look if you do it on wet hair. The waves might be more defined.

Mousse would probably work fine. I recommend one by Suave Professionals. It's called Captivating Curls Cream Mousse. I like it better than any other because when I rub it between my hands it doesn't disappear into nothing. It actually stays in mousse form until I work it into my hair.

What I end up doing if I do scrunch my hair is to scrunch it and then take a diffuser straight after wards and dry it. I find if I leave my hair down the weight of hair/or products just pulls down the waves and make it half straight half sort of wavy.

I've also found that putting the sea salt spray in my hair wet doesn't work. It doesn't scrunch well because it's not all wet with the sea salt spray. But if I go to the beach my hair scrunches really well. I haven't tried putting the spray in my dry hair, but it might work well.


----------

